
Glitch, now v1.0, goes open-source starting with Glitch.com - GarethX
https://medium.com/glitch/glitch-opens-up-welcome-85c62d0d6e84
======
orionkissinger
Glitch is something special, something very activating and super engaging.
This is amazing news!

------
Mononokay
> We announced unprecedented new developor tools like full-stack view source

Is there a shortage on proofreaders this year?

~~~
GarethX
Good spot! Now fixed.

